# Gamm-O??



## footballmaniac (Jan 2, 2006)

What's up with this Gamm-O stuff?


----------



## footballmaniac (Jan 3, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2006)

The use of herbal extracts to enhance athletic performance has been studied and practiced for thousands of years. Gamma Oryzanol was one of the first plant sterols to be studied for it's effectiveness as a steroid. 

The effects of Gamma Oryzanol (Gamma-O) are comparable to those of anabolic steroids and andro or pro-hormone products. The chemical structure of Gamma Oryzanol is in 2 parts, or actually two molecules in one. The largest part is the sterol and the other is ferulic acid. 

Gamma-O has a variety of uses specifically designed to work in conjunction with bodybulders and athletes, Gamma-O is the most powerful form of Gamma Oryzanol that can be absorbed by the human body. Gamma-O has been scientifically as well as clinicaly proven to naturally increase testosterone levels by up to 800%, and release more endorphins that lower stress and cortisol levels. The increase in testosterone and endorphins aids in the growth of lean muscle tissue while burning off unwanted fat 
without the harmful side effects of steroids, pro-hormone or andro products.

Competitive bodybuilders, powerlifters and football players on Gamma-O increased strength, increased muscle girth gains, reduced body fat, enhanced energy during workouts and reduced post-workout soreness. 

Gamma Oryzanol is a combination of substances found in rice bran oil. In Japan, it is a widely accepted fact that rice bran oil contains many beneficial traits. These traits have been difficult to duplicate in supplements, due to the fact that the human body does not absorb the extracts in powder form. We at Gamma Enterprises have developed a unique process of transforming the powder extract into a liquid emulsion now known as Gamma-O.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 3, 2006)

So that explains why Japanese are so muscluar from all the rice they are eating. Avena Sativa sounds good for raising testosterone, until you find out that avena sativa is the scientific name for oats. Anyone that wants to get buff from rice and oats in a pill, I've invented Gamma Ray Satvia breakfast cereal that has been shown to cause rapid muscle gain and fat loss as you rest. You don't even need to exercise.


----------



## largepkg (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## Pirate! (Jan 3, 2006)

I was just joking before. There are many extracts from foods with excellent health benefits. I suggest to read the info on Gamma-O's website and decide for yourself. I know nothing about it.


----------



## gogo (Jan 3, 2006)

hmmm, this actualy looks like quit an interesting product


----------



## footballmaniac (Jan 3, 2006)

Does anyone have info on Gamma Oryzanol that's not from their site?


----------



## gogo (Jan 3, 2006)

footballmaniac said:
			
		

> Does anyone have info on Gamma Oryzanol that's not from their site?


Try it out and let us know, cause im kind of interested, it seems like it works over a long period of time thou , not quick results like an anabolic yet they state that the gains compare to an anabolic.


----------



## footballmaniac (Jan 3, 2006)

Yea that crap is expensive!


----------



## gogo (Jan 3, 2006)

footballmaniac said:
			
		

> Yea that crap is expensive!



Ive been looking around, im kinda getting interested in it myself 

heres at cheaper price at 64 bucks instead of 99 at their official site  
http://www.discountanabolics.com/c/gamma-o

I wish someone on these forums that have taken this product would speak up about it and how it worked out for them thou ... if anyone has taken it


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 3, 2006)

gogo said:
			
		

> Ive been looking around, im kinda getting interested in it myself
> 
> heres at cheaper price at 64 bucks instead of 99 at their official site
> http://www.discountanabolics.com/c/gamma-o
> ...



Marked down from $99.00, Oh Boy!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2006)

Bodybuilding.com also sells it: http://bodybuilding.com/store/gam/go.html


----------



## footballmaniac (Jan 4, 2006)

So theres no studies actually verifying that it works?


----------



## gogo (Jan 4, 2006)

footballmaniac said:
			
		

> So theres no studies actually verifying that it works?



Here is some imfo and testimonials and shit

http://www.worldclassbodybuilding.com/forums/search.php?searchid=186185


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2006)

footballmaniac said:
			
		

> So theres no studies actually verifying that it works?



http://gamma-o.com/casestudies.asp


----------



## footballmaniac (Jan 4, 2006)

Rob are u taking gamma-o or going to take it?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2006)

footballmaniac said:
			
		

> Rob are u taking gamma-o or going to take it?



no I have not, and I don't know...


----------



## MAC33 (Jan 6, 2006)

Well i just ordered this gamma-o stuff from bodybuilding.com. I'm hoping that it'll work cause i have not been gaining much lately, so if this stuff really works then i'll definately know. I'll post my results (if any) in 2 weeks and/or 1 month.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2006)

good deal, let us know.


----------



## gogo (Jan 6, 2006)

MAC33 said:
			
		

> Well i just ordered this gamma-o stuff from bodybuilding.com. I'm hoping that it'll work cause i have not been gaining much lately, so if this stuff really works then i'll definately know. I'll post my results (if any) in 2 weeks and/or 1 month.



Yeah man try and keep us posted weekly if you can


----------



## Flakko (Jan 6, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> So that explains why Japanese are so muscluar from all the rice they are eating. Avena Sativa sounds good for raising testosterone, until you find out that avena sativa is the scientific name for oats. Anyone that wants to get buff from rice and oats in a pill, I've invented Gamma Ray Satvia breakfast cereal that has been shown to cause rapid muscle gain and fat loss as you rest. You don't even need to exercise.





Pirate where can I order? And do you offer discounts on large orders? LMAO!

Just kidding, but seriously whoever who tries the product let us know, it may be a very interesting a good supplement


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 7, 2006)

In case you're wondering if Gamma-O gives results, just look at Rob's avatar.


----------



## gogo (Jan 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> In case you're wondering if Gamma-O gives results, just look at Rob's avatar.



Thats all well and good but hes never taken Gamma-O


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 7, 2006)

gogo said:
			
		

> Thats all well and good but hes never taken Gamma-O




Yeah, but the guy in his avatar has.


----------



## gogo (Jan 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Yeah, but the guy in his avatar has.



I just ordered 8 bottles


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 7, 2006)

gogo said:
			
		

> I just ordered 8 bottles



Don't turn green on me.  

I'm about to order like 600 bottles.


----------



## gogo (Jan 8, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Don't turn green on me.
> 
> I'm about to order like 600 bottles.



You got 600 !
Fuck then im ordering 700, I will be more green


----------



## Flakko (Jan 8, 2006)

Shit, I'mma steal both of your shipments! Hahaha! I'll be the greenest mofo on earth!  I'll be more green that the green giant itself, more green that Hulk, more green than broccoli and more green that green beans! Hahaha!


----------



## gogo (Jan 9, 2006)

Flakko said:
			
		

> Shit, I'mma steal both of your shipments! Hahaha! I'll be the greenest mofo on earth!  I'll be more green that the green giant itself, more green that Hulk, more green than broccoli and more green that green beans! Hahaha!



Both our shipments! Damn man thats 1300 bottles
I bet you will look green, In your face,  after drinking all that shit lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2006)

I remember this stuff coming out in the 80s. It was crap then, as a skeptic...its probably crap now. I would save my money, as I dont see any improvements on it or I'm missing something.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 13, 2006)

Let me guess Gammo-O will the next similax or some other next steriod replacement.  I think it is a waste of money.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2006)

right.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 13, 2006)

Sure dude.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2006)

Their ads are not much different than the majority of supplement companies out there, except IronMagLabs of course.


----------



## Flakko (Jan 13, 2006)

Judging by the ads...


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2006)

I just gave to my dog and this happened!!!


http://www.dogbiz.com/dogs-grp4/schnauzer-mini/images/mini-schnauzer-280x220-tig-256.gif

to this


http://www.huhny.de/media/upload/ugly-dog.jpg


----------



## DRM64 (Jan 14, 2006)

I accidently found this forum because I have been taking gamma o for about 4 months now, and did a google search to find a forum with men my age who are going through andropause. 
I am not a bodybuilder, but a 49 year old "regular guy" who has had very low testosterone levels for the past 5-6 years. I have been on testosterone replacement therapy for years and I have been using AndroGel with minimal results. 
My doctor actually suggested I try gamma o. My baseline test level has always been in the very low 200's, but I swear that after taking this gamma o liquid, my levels shot up to 420.
I have my blood done every 2 months and it works. I feel better, and have more energy.
Like I've said before I'm not a bodybuilder but I do excersize 3X a week. I feel like I have more stamina when I do get on the treadmill.

I just wanted to give you guys my input. I have no connection to this company so I am 100 percent impartial.

By the way, my Dr. is Dr. Vagnini and he has a radio show every Sunday. If you go to gamma o's website, there is an audio program that tells you alot about gamma o. (Its under their media page)It might be worth a listen. 
Also, this stuff doesn't taste too good, but I geo used to it after a while. I figure a crappy tasting shot in the morning is worth it.

Good luck to you all.....
I hope I have helped some.


----------



## DirtyWhiteBoy (Jan 14, 2006)

Somehow I get the feeling that you finding this forum was no accident (looking for men with andropause).

Sounds more like a post/advertisement to me. I mean if I were in the business, I would look for ways such as these to defend my product. Wouldn't you?


----------



## DirtyWhiteBoy (Jan 14, 2006)

Doctor suggesting gamma-o?

Am I the only one who smells a foul odor?


----------



## DRM64 (Jan 14, 2006)

I didn't think anyone would comment. I just recieved an e-mail notification otherwise I dont know if I would ever find this forum again.
However,
I'm sorry you feel that I am not sincere with my post.
I am not affiliated with the company, and yes my Dr. did suggest it. 
There are many men who go through andropause, and I was looking for others who might be using gamma o for some help. 
I do understand though. I am a skeptic. I did my reasearch before taking this stuff because it is expensive. I trust my doctor, so I gave it a try, and saw results by through my blood work. You might be interested in hearing his radio show. He is very informative and knowledgable when it comes to testosterone replacement therapy.

I was just trying to help.
Sorry if you feel I didn't.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2006)

well,  I might try it once. What the hell can it hurt?


----------



## Flakko (Jan 14, 2006)

I suggest that we all try it at the same time and then post our incredible results


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm down with that


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 16, 2006)

I think the results speak for themselves.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2006)

what i want to know is what makes it so different than what produced back in the 80s? The only thing that hasn't changed thus far is the cheesy advertising.


----------



## DirtyWhiteBoy (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah, lets get our free samples from the company and show our results here. Sounds like a great deal when you consider the price of advertising, and we can prove product true as we get buffed.

Sounds like a win-win deal to me!


----------



## DirtyWhiteBoy (Jan 16, 2006)

DRM64,

Sorry for sounding like an a$$.

You came back a second time, and now I believe through your demenor that you established credibility.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Flakko (Jan 16, 2006)

I agree, let's get the free samples and try them! I will even stop using my supplements, to make sure I'm getting results from Gamma-O only.


----------



## DRM64 (Jan 16, 2006)

DirtyWhiteBoy said:
			
		

> Yeah, lets get our free samples from the company and show our results here. Sounds like a great deal when you consider the price of advertising, and we can prove product true as we get buffed.
> 
> Sounds like a win-win deal to me!



Can I get in on free samples?

Juggernaut,
I believe it has something to do with powder (capsules) vs. a liquid......at least thats what I read.

DirtyWhiteBoy,
No need to apologize....I am a skeptic by nature. You _should _question a product before putting it in your body.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2006)

Holy SHIT Batman!! This stuff is selling for 99 bucks?!

http://www.gammao.com/products_athlete.asp


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2006)

get the f^&*K outta here.


----------



## Flakko (Jan 16, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Holy SHIT Batman!! This stuff is selling for 99 bucks?!
> 
> http://www.gammao.com/products_athlete.asp


 
LOL! Don't tell me you didn't know!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2006)

come onnnnnnnnn....thats fucking ridiculous! I'd rather use gear! When it was being sold way back it was like 20 bucks.


----------



## Flakko (Jan 16, 2006)

True story


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2006)

cant do it. count me out. I am NOT spending 100 bucks on something that MIGHT work. I'll go buy another 25 lbs of banana protein.


----------



## DRM64 (Jan 16, 2006)

It is expensive, and I don't know what gear is (I'm assuming another supplement) but I guess at my age you'd spend $100.00 a month to get my libido back. Hell, my wife would pay that too.
I think it's a small price to pay to have an erection in the morning again.
I know none of you will understand that, because I am again assuming you are all fairly young.
I am enjoying the banter, though. I sincerely hope you don't mind feedback from an old coot like myself. 

By the way, my name is Dennis.


----------



## Flakko (Jan 16, 2006)

I understand your point DRM64, if you having good results from it, keep on using it. The thing is that we still have to see how well it would work for someone under 30 with still pretty high levels of testosterone.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2006)

what he said.


----------



## DRM64 (Jan 16, 2006)

Boy, this is a busy place. I only frequent a fish forum and I'm lucky if someone responds to posts once a week.

Anyway, The way I understand it is that the main ingredient of this gamma o liquid ( I dont remember it's name) tricks your pituatary gland into producing testosterone on its own. Apparently my pituatary gland wasnt working to its capacity.

I would be interested to see if it works on younger men as well. 
May I ask what testosterone levels you are trying to achieve? I'm just curious. Also, why aren't you satisfied with the levels you have now?  
If these are too personal, please tell me to mind my own business.

May I ask what your testosterone you have? I'm just curious


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2006)

does the name saquatch give you ANY type of indication?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 16, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I think the results speak for themselves.




 



 



   Haha, that's pretty good.


----------



## Flakko (Jan 16, 2006)

True story


----------



## DRM64 (Jan 17, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> does the name saquatch give you ANY type of indication?



Sorry, juggernaut, I'm still in the dark.

My son goes to the gym every day. He is always mixing all kinds of powder into his orange juice.
Do you guys know if anything illegal comes in powder packaged in big containers?
Maybe I'm better off not knowing, huh?

Also, since I'm here, can someone recommend the best excersize a guy my age can do to get rid of the spare tire? After reading some posts here, I can see you are all pretty serious bodybuilders. If I was to up my dose of gamma o do you think it would make a difference as far as excersizing goes?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 17, 2006)

big containers? Illegal?  Probably not. Probably just whey protein. It's safe. Trust him or friggin ask!

Getting rid of the tire is mostly cardio and diet with some ab work thrown in. Obviously, if you do weight training and build some muscle, your body will burn the fat more because of the increase in muscle tissue.
As for upping the dose, well why would you want to? There's no gaurantee that it does anything anyway. It might just be pissed out if more is taken, sorta like creatine.

My sasquatch comment meant that we as bodybuilders want to be freaks. We want people to stare at us and say ewwww thats sooo ugly...meanwhile theyre secretly jealous with envy.


----------



## DRM64 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks, Juggernaut, I mean Sasquatch ( kidding ) for your answer.  I didn't really think my son would take anything illegal, but It was in the back of my head for a while.

When you say ab work, do you mean sit ups? I have lower back pain, almost daily, so sit ups are difficult for me. Any other suggestions for targeting my gut?
I really appreciate the help. 
I'm feeling a little foolish asking here, but since we had a dialogue going.....

Back to the free samples.
How can I get some? 

I see my Dr. again on Friday for blood work. If you'd like, I'll post the results when I get them. He'll tell me what my testosterone levels are.

Dennis


----------



## DirtyWhiteBoy (Jan 19, 2006)

Dennis,

For 100.00 dollars you can pick up perscription cialis/viagra 10ct. I don't know how often you and the ol' lady go at it, and it's none of my business, but something to look into as i do not know how long a bottle of gammo-o would last you.


----------



## DRM64 (Jan 19, 2006)

I have tried viagra and it did not help me at all.
Like I said previously, $100.00 is a small price to pay in order for me to have a morning erection, with extra energy as a bonus.
My last few bottles of gamma o lasted a month plus 1 or 2 days. The bottle says 32 oz.

Dennis


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2006)

DirtyWhiteBoy said:
			
		

> Dennis,
> 
> For 100.00 dollars you can pick up perscription cialis/viagra 10ct. I don't know how often you and the ol' lady go at it, and it's none of my business, but something to look into as i do not know how long a bottle of gammo-o would last you.



ED drugs are great if that is your problem, but if you have no sex drive due to low T production 100 tabs of viagra will not get you in the mood, in other words two separate issues.


----------



## GreenMan (Jan 19, 2006)

I used gamma-O a few years ago.

For all the good it did me, I may as well have eaten my own earwax.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2006)

GreenMan said:
			
		

> I used gamma-O a few years ago.
> 
> For all the good it did me, I may as well have eaten my own earwax.



So it does turn you green....


----------



## gogo (Jan 19, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> So it does turn you green....


----------



## Flakko (Jan 19, 2006)

Or it turned you into a earwax eater?


----------



## DirtyWhiteBoy (Jan 20, 2006)

I did a 6 week cycle of earwax, boogers, and dingleberries. Gained 10 pounds of muscle and kept it!


----------



## GreenMan (Jan 20, 2006)

Apparently, smegma is highly anabolic.


----------

